# Does Metamucil really help diarrhea?!



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

This whole IBS is new to me and I have been on the internet all day trying to get info. Also is yogurt good or bad? I have an appointment with a GI in January and until then I am trying to help myself. Thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi Maddie:I'm sorry I don't really have answers for you except that what's good for some is bad for others. But I do want to say welcome to the board and keep posting and you WILL get some answers and advise!debbie


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes, Metamucil does work for diahrea. Give it a try.Tim


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Metamucil can be of major help to people who have diarrhea and/or constipation. Products such as Metamucil are considered to be "regulators" and help to make the stool more formed and easier to pass. The aim is to have B.M.s which are "totally tubular and the diameter of a quarter". Adding fiber (Metamucil type products) can help to bring this about. For some of us Metamucil creates too much gas. Try some of the other fiber products which might be less gas producing and yet have the same effect.


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi metamucil was not good for me.CeCe you mentioned others. Which do you recommend.??Thanks, Mary Jo


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The bacteria in yogurt with active cultures is probably good for you. Yogurt also has less lactose (the bacteria that make yogurt from milk eat the lactose) than milk, so for some people who have problems with lactose can tolerate yogurt better than milk. Now the fruit, sugars, and assorted additives that are added to most yogurts may cause problems in some people.At least in most pharmacies I've been in in the US there seems to be a proliferation of fiber products. They have different fibers in them. Citrucel (methylcellulose) seems to be less gas forming than Psyllium based products (metamucil). I believe Fibercon uses yet a different fiber. With Metamucil I found that the wafers were better tolerated than the powder in the drink, but I think that is because the texture of the drink makes me gag a bit, and I probably swallow a lot more air trying to make it go down. Citucel makes a thinner textured drink which doesn't bother me as much.K.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

It made mine so much worse if you can believe it!But try it since we all respond differently.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Fiber only made things worse for me also. Try the calcium with a little adjusting maybe you can be one of the lucky one it has helped. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Hi Maddie,Metamucil helped me, but my D was not urgent.Try it! I can't use dairy products, even yogurt gives me gas. I use Culturelle, which helps control gas and yeast infections. It has friendly bacteria like yogurt and is not destroyed by stomach acid. There are other kinds, but if you tolerate yogurt use it!------------------vikee


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Citrucel and Fibercon might be less gas producing. Also, start out slowly. Even if the directions say to use a specific amount, start out with less, if you can for at least a week. If it is in capsule form, you can't take less than one. But, with Citrucel and/or Metamucil you can start with one teaspoon mixed in water or juice. If you have diarrhea don't use the preparation with artificial sweeteners. Use the one with sugar. I think artificial sweeteners (some of them) might cause more diarrhea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's what I learned off this BB:Metamucil is insoluable fiber and is actually better for C. So is Fibercon.Citrucel is soluable fiber and is better for D. So is Fiber Choice.Keep that in mind if the Metamucil doesn't work.


----------



## jq371 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi there, ive been taking metamucil for a week now (IBS for about 13 yrs) - I have noticed that "everything" really seems to be a little better formed as such. The first few days were really bad tho... which i guess is the body getting used to it. but the last few days better... im hoping that the next week things will improve even more.

Does anyone have any stories on how long it takes before things seem to be "normal" ... i just want to make sure im on the right path.


----------

